# jalapeno cookies



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of jalapeno cookies? I've searched the web but didn't find anything. Since I have tried everything else using jalapenos I thought I'd try cookies if I can find a recipe. I want one that doesn't have chocolate in them. thanks.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

gran said:


> Has anyone ever heard of jalapeno cookies? I've searched the web but didn't find anything. Since I have tried everything else using jalapenos I thought I'd try cookies if I can find a recipe. I want one that doesn't have chocolate in them. thanks.


Here is a few recipes for them.. 

http://www.pepperfool.com/recipes/desserts/cranberry_cookie.html

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1949,155168-227201,00.html

http://www.thehotzoneonline.com/2009/10/14/jalapeno-oatmeal-craisin-cookies/

That should help...


----------



## gran (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for recipes. My DH likes oatmeal cookies so I think I will sneak the jalapenos in & see if he notices.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Thanks! My DH LOVES jalapenos and is anxious to try all three of the recipes you posted!


----------

